# Another Champion In Our Midst -- Champion Maltangel's Cascading Starlight



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS, CARINA AND CADIE!!! :cheer::cheer::celebrate - firewor:cheer::cheer:

Carina, you have so much to be proud of ... Cadie is a gorgeous little girl ... and you did it all ... training, conditioning, and showing. You and Cadie are an ABSOLUTELY AWESOME TEAM!! And how awesome that you finished with a 4 point major!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*CONGRATS to both girls!!!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor*


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! congratulations :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili:
Congratulations! Well done! Yippee!
I just looked up Cadie's pedigree & realize we have some of the same "family" in the background. So cousin Kitzel joins me w/:aktion033::aktion033: and :clap::clap::woohoo2::woohoo2:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!!! Way to go Carina and Cadie!!! Carina, you've worked so hard for this and deserve to be very very proud. Way to go gf!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! You have no idea how excited I am for you!!! WAY TO GO!! And having done it all yourself - soooo awesome. 

For those who haven't tried to show and finish a maltese - it is not an easy task to show a dog through to her/his championship, esp being 'newer' to things. So the fact that Carina showed and finished Cadie all by herself is an incredible achievement. 

Congrats also to Sheila Riley for breeding Cadie!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woohoo!!! Carina!!! You did it!!! You are my hero!!!! :chili::chili::aktion033:

Cadie is beautiful!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations, girls! well-done! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

woohoo!!!! well done!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

arty: artytime:arty: Congratulations to Carina !! How exciting.... I hope you have many more to come!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Carina! Way to go! What a great feeling it is to do it yourself and you did it! I hope you finish many more!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili::chili:CONGRATULATIONS :chili:CARINA AND CADIE:chili::chili:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

SOOOO happy for you. :chili::chili::chili: You and Cadie are an awesome team. :good post - perfect Lexie and Krystal send hugs and kisses to their cousin. :smootch:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just knew those girls were going far when I first laid eyes of them!!! Congratulations Carina!! You deserve this time with your girls!!! I know you are a proud Mommy~~~~I would be!!!!:happy::happy::happy:Can you tell I am excited too??? Yipeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:clap::woohoo2::dancing banana::chili:*CONGRATS:cheer:*


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:cheer::cheer::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworCongratulations Carina and Cadie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

When you get home and have a chance, please make a post with all of her pics! It's so much fun seeing the progression!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

What a accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Am so very happy for you Carina!! Well done!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Wooo hooo!!!


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

:chili::chili: Congratulations Carina and Cadie!! Awesome!! :chili::chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Carina, I am soooooooooo happy for you:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow!!! Congrats doesn't even begin to seem like enough to commemorate this event! Three cheers to both you and Cadie!!!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations Carina and Cadie, what a huge accomplishment!

Cheri S


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:ThankYou:

Thank you all for all your wonderful words of congratulation. I am just over the moon thrilled to have my second Champion and my first all owner/handled Champion. 

I feel like we have had such good show news on SM lately. In that last couple of weeks we have finished three owner handled champion girls. Stacy's Emma, Karla's Ritzy, and now my Cadie. arty:

My girl Cadie was bred by Sheila Riley who has had an amazing number of accomplishments over the years with her Maltese, but had a particularly wonderful weekend all around the world with her Maltese including one of her dogs becoming the top winning Maltese in France and another who got a Best Junior in Show and qualified to go to Crufts. 



MaryH said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, CARINA AND CADIE!!! :cheer::cheer::celebrate - firewor:cheer::cheer:
> 
> Carina, you have so much to be proud of ... Cadie is a gorgeous little girl ... and you did it all ... training, conditioning, and showing. You and Cadie are an ABSOLUTELY AWESOME TEAM!! And how awesome that you finished with a 4 point major!!


Mary, thank you for being such great support and for being as excited as Sheila and I about this win. :happy:



edelweiss said:


> Congratulations! Well done! Yippee!
> I just looked up Cadie's pedigree & realize we have some of the same "family" in the background. So cousin Kitzel joins me w/:aktion033::aktion033: and :clap::clap::woohoo2::woohoo2:


Oh is Kitzel's pedigree in the database? Can you share? I am a pedigree junkie. I spend a ridiculous amount of time studying them. :blush:



bellaratamaltese said:


> CONGRATS!!! You have no idea how excited I am for you!!! WAY TO GO!! And having done it all yourself - soooo awesome.
> 
> For those who haven't tried to show and finish a maltese - it is not an easy task to show a dog through to her/his championship, esp being 'newer' to things. So the fact that Carina showed and finished Cadie all by herself is an incredible achievement.
> 
> Congrats also to Sheila Riley for breeding Cadie!


Stacy, I am ever grateful for how much you have shared in our journey to this. Thank you for being my "long-distance-but much treasured-show-buddy." :thumbsup:



Cosy said:


> Congrats, Carina! Way to go! What a great feeling it is to do it yourself and you did it! I hope you finish many more!


Thanks Brit, I sure hope that the next one isn't too far down the road. Cacia got to be bridesmaid 2x over this weekend alone. Hopefully, her turn for the majors is just around the corner. 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I just knew those girls were going far when I first laid eyes of them!!! Congratulations Carina!! You deserve this time with your girls!!! I know you are a proud Mommy~~~~I would be!!!!:happy::happy::happy:Can you tell I am excited too??? Yipeeeee!!!!!


Haha, yes I can tell you are.  Thank you sooooo much Dianne. 



bellaratamaltese said:


> When you get home and have a chance, please make a post with all of her pics! It's so much fun seeing the progression!


It is a good idea. I will have to look through my photos and do a timeline version. 

For now, I have a some of the photos from this weekend. 

Here is Cacia as the bridesmaid. She got reserve to the major both days this weekend. By the way, her topknots look awful here. I never got them quite the way I wanted them, but this was a couple hours after the show and after some "fan" petting. So they look much worse than they did. 









Here is my new Champion: 

















And one more. The exposure isn't great on this one, but I still liked her expression so decided to share anyway.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yea!!! Congratulations Carina and Cadie!! What a wonderful accomplishment!! I'm sure Cacia isn't far behind her sister. What a great job you are doing Carina!!:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a great Job, Cadie and Carina!! We're all so proud of you. Congratulations!!​


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo wow , how exciting congrats !!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So apparently this is one of those "I thought I posted to this thread"moments when i must have hit Preview and never submit.:smilie_tischkante:
But now I'm lucky enough to have seen the pictures so another reason to cheer arty: other than to congratulate you, Carina, and your spectacular Cadie. :chili::chili:What great shots and the heck with the exposure, the last one is beautiful.:wub::wub: I'm so proud of you both. 
And as far as Cacia goes, I'm thinkin' Patrick Swayze and Dirty Dancing -- "_*Nobody puts Cacia in the corner*_." I know her time will come to shine and it won't be very long.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

:chili:How exciting, Carina! Congratulations to you and Cadie!!! :chili:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

:chili:Congratulations girl!! She is stunning!!! That is a lot of hard work (which I hope to achieve one day!!) and I am very excited for you!!! :chili:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations To the Cloud Clan!! The only regret will not being able to watch Cadie in the ring at the shows. You did GREAT!!!


----------



## ParisandRio (Nov 5, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> :ThankYou:
> 
> Thank you all for all your wonderful words of congratulation. I am just over the moon thrilled to have my second Champion and my first all owner/handled Champion.
> 
> ...


OH, she is sooo beautiful!! I could look at those gorgeous huge black eyes forever. 
Hugs,
Lilly


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats! Well done! :chili:


----------



## lovingmal (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats to Candi and Carina!!! Cadie looks amazing. Look at the pigment on her! Cacia looks so sweet, too. I love her "messy" state. It's so cute.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! I love her full name too!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this when it was posted but I did.
Congratulations!! I LOVED the pictures! That last picture is amazing. What a beautiful girl. :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOO!!! Congrats


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my Gosh Carina, I am just seeing this CONGRATS!!! And that doesn't even cover it!!!

Way to go! You should be awfully proud and I have great admiration and respect for you and your girls are just dreams :wub: Just a beautiful :wub:


:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

CONGRATS AGAIN!!!


----------

